# Start PC in DOS so I can format HD



## bubz7471 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Hi I have just aquired a desktop PC 6 years old its for my kids to use so my laptop comes to no harm

It has had windows 2000 on it but at the moment will not load the operating system I try from the A: to format the C: but tells me no has anyone got any ideas on how I can format my hard drive as I want to install XP on to it Please help!!!!*


----------



## bubz7471 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Hi I have just aquired a desktop PC 6 years old its for my kids to use so my laptop comes to no harm

It has had windows 2000 on it but at the moment will not load the operating system I try from the A: to format the C: but tells me no has anyone got any ideas on how I can format my hard drive as I want to install XP on to it Please help!!!!*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be able to boot of the CD and format from there 
you may have to go into the BIOS on the PC and change the boot order


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Windows 2000 has no DOS, the "DOS" prompt is part of Windows itself (just as XP is).

Also standard DOS boot disks will not read or format in NTFS as Windows 2000 uses, so the response above is the way, simply boot from the Windows 2000 CD


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Ensure the CDROM drive is set as the first boot device in the machines BIOS.

http://www.d-a-l.com/articles/library/23.html

Boot with the XP CD. Choose new install. Setup will find all partitions on all hard disks and ask you where you want to install the XO O/S. (Operating System) Choose the C: partition. You will then be prompted to format the partition. Choose YES. Choose NTFS. When the format completes, XP should start installing.

If your XP CD is an UPGRADE CD, you will be prompted to insert a 95, 98, etc CD into the CDROM to verify you have a prior Windows O/S. Just follow any prompts.


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Why did you start *two* threads on the *same* topic?

I've replied to your other one and just saw this one.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Threads merged...


----------



## lycos5 (Mar 10, 2006)

windows 2000 is probably NTFS format. 

you need to use fdisk to delete the partition in it. It should be marked non-dos partition. 

then you need to create a new dos partition. then you can format the drive.


----------

